# Large Bid...Need help!!!!



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok, guys. I need alot help on this one. The bid has to be in by tommorow. This is for a ShopKo parking lot, and a big one at that. I included some pictures to help you guys get an idea of what I would be dealing with. Here are they're specifications:

Every price has to be in flat-fee format.

Under 2 inches of average snowfall ---
Between 2-6 inches of average snowfall ---
Between 6-10 inches of average snowfall ---
Over 10 inches of average snowfall should be based on an hourly rate of $__.__ per hour.
Cost/ton for salting parking lot ---

The entire lot does not have to be plowed all the way back, just 3/4 of the way since the lot, even at christmas time, is only ever 1/2 full. I really don't have a clue how to start this one but I stand a very good shot at the job if i'm in the ballpark on price. The salting portion of the bid should be pretty easy I think. Equipment used will be my '04 F-250 w/ Boss 7.6 and wings, subcontractor has 06 2500HD w/ Boss 8' straight. I will be purchasing a '02 F-550 Dump w/ Boss 9.2 V if I lock this job down. Any help would be greatly appreciated guys!


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

hope you are not buying a truck just for this lot!!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Brannick's Snow said:


> hope you are not buying a truck just for this lot!!


No, we had a very large snow removal business shut down for good this year so my route has atleast doubled, and if I want I can triple it. I would really like to get this job though, but I need help!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i like that lot you can push snow almost anywhere theres no curbs or anything give them a price on the whole thing and itll probably be easier


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone else?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

POPO4995 said:


> Ok, guys. I need alot help on this one. The bid has to be in by tommorow. This is for a ShopKo parking lot, and a big one at that. I included some pictures to help you guys get an idea of what I would be dealing with. Here are they're specifications:
> 
> Every price has to be in flat-fee format.
> 
> ...


With you equipment. hopefully you can count on the sub otherwise your screwed. With 2 trucks your looking at 2 hrs max. 2-6 more like 2-3, 6-10 have fun with that but seriously dont let it pile up like that. I wouldnt do a flat rate for 6-10 I would say anything up to 6 is a flat rate and then and increase per inch over that. Costs per ton here by O'hare is running about $125 applied. Are you pre-salting before the storm? Total salt per application is gonna be around 3 tons. Whats your hourly rate per truck? Then you can figure it out from there.

Ken


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Ken...that helps. I actually have until Monday now i guess.....


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Pop, i dont know the pricing in your area. But that is a sweet gravy lot. I hope you get it. Just watch out for those light poles payup . I had a guy back straight into one a few years ago , with a sander in the back no less. I think it cost about $2000. to have it repaired and put back up.


----------



## NASConst_land (Oct 6, 2005)

I would say you are looking at 3-4 truck hours if its under 3 inches, and i wouldnt let it get any higher then that because you will have one hell of a snow roll going on if it gets up to 4-6 inches, not to mention your truck is working harder pushing that extra snow. 

In the Northwest Ohio area we would get $275 per push on that lot and say $180 Salt, but we are by no means the cheapest there are guys that plow for $35 an hour around here on commercial lots. Just because you are the cheapest doesnt mean you will get the job, sell yourself and your equipment. People like to see nice looking trucks ( Fords) haha j/k and nice equipment plowing their lot.. makes them feel like they are getting what they are paying for.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

The going per hour rate is $65-$75 a truck aroud here. And no, the lot would never get above 3 inches. I would probably pre-salt. I also forgot to say that there is a loading dock around back that would probably take about 15 minutes to clear.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow. Going rate for me is above 125 and buddies of mine are about 175.


----------

